# NARS Sheer Glow or MAC Mineralize SPF15?



## caramel_geek (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a dilemma, and it's probably one of the silliest one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm nearly out of foundation (MAC Studio Sculpt) and is looking at trying something else. My brain keeps switching from NARS Sheer Glow to MAC Mineralize SPF15 (the new one) and back again. And it'd driving me nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking for a foundation that doesn't feel like you're wearing one. I don't need a ton of coverage, just enough to even out the skin tone. And it has to be able to withstand my slightly oily nose. I have combination skin (oily nose, and normal/slightly dry around the mouth).

Anyone care to shed some lights on which one would be better?

Help?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not sure on the MAC mineralize, but TiffanyD has a pretty good review on the NARS sheer glow..haven't tried either one myself-sorry. HTH! 

YouTube - Foundation Application & Review: Nars Sheer Glow


----------



## Superkaz (Mar 30, 2010)

I would get some samples


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2010)

I really like MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in summer even on oily/combination skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can use the shade you have in Studio Fix Fluid.

Oh, and the MAC foundation has pump.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 30, 2010)

I have not tried the new MAC but Nars Sheer Glow is my HG. I must have tried at least 5 different foundations this year and the Nars one was far superior IMO. It feels super light on my face (like I'm not wearing anything) and my complexion has actually improved since I started wearing it two months ago. I have a detailed review in my blog if u wanna check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC's foundation have never been that great to me personally. But then again everyone's different, so you might want to get a sample of each.


----------



## caramel_geek (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really appreciate all the responses. It has been helpful, as we don't have NARS here and I can't compare at all.

Thanks again!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread might help as well:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...ndation-85443/


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 31, 2010)

I tried both and loved both....however, when it came down to price I chose the MAC one.  Plus no spillage concerns when you travel....


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 31, 2010)

MAC Mineralize SPF15 is perfect for a light dewy foundation! Try a mattifying primer on ur nose if u ever get shiney under any foundation.


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought Nars Sheer Glow last week after using a sample for awhile. It is heavenly and I really love it! I was previously using heavier foundations and the Nars Sheer Glow feels so light on my face like I'm not wearing foundie at all! I really recommend it. I like to apply a small amount with my fingers. I need decent coverage and it works nicely to even out my skintone.

Haven't seen the new mineralize yet but I do like Studio Tech for special occasions.


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between these foundations too! I want something that isn't to heavy for summer, but tinted moisturizers are always too sheer for me.


----------



## obscuria (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally like the NARS sheer glow over MAC. MAC foundations tend to look cakey on me. The NARS one looks pretty natural.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2010)

NARS Sheer glow or NARS sheer matte are 1000x better than MAC fndtn... sorry MAC addicts


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 3, 2010)

I actually ended up going with the MAC. I liked the sheer glow but the color looked a bit off on me and I have some bad dry spots that it didn't look good on. The MAC matched my skin really well and didn't accentuate my dry areas.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love Mac Mineralize!


----------

